# Gates Past photo shoot Tucson AZ



## vipgraphx (Feb 20, 2012)

I went out yesterday to Gates Past for some evening/sunset photos. These are my pics to share with you. This place draws in lots of tourist who visit tucson. It is known for beautiful sunsets especially in the summer time

1) I had to wait for about an hour for this shot. I wanted to catch the sun right before it drifted lower than the Mt.




gatespastsunsetcactus by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

2) After I took the cactus shot I headed over to another look out point and when I looked up when I got out of my car I loved how the sun was shining on the Mt. and the saguaro just spoke to me




gatespastmountains by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

3) Then I hiked up aways to the look out point and saw what looks to be an old house up on a hill.




houseonthemountain by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

4) This is when I got to the look out point. There were many people there taking photos, and I thought I would snap a picture of these two ladies enjoying the sunset.




women sunset by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

5) My last picture of the day. Was this shot right below where those ladies were. I did about 12 exposures and when processing this photo I chose 7 that I wanted to work with. I did not want the foreground to be to bright , I actually wanted a semi silhouette of the foreground but enough to see some detail so your eyes could focus on the sunset.




gatespastdarksunset by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

I am rather happy with the results and hope you get to see a part of Tucson that is more than just some random buildings and easier on the eye. I took the time to go out about 30-40 miles from my house to capture these.


----------



## BZSPhotography (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice photos, i just have one question, do you mind telling me which lens you used for #'s 5 & 2?


----------



## kinghen (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice photograph's! My mom use to live in Tucson I've been to Gates Pass many times and at look out point!
Henry


----------



## vipgraphx (Feb 20, 2012)

BZSPhotography said:


> Nice photos, i just have one question, do you mind telling me which lens you used for #'s 5 & 2?


All were taken with a Tokina 12-24 4.5f lens.Thanks


----------



## vipgraphx (Feb 21, 2012)

Just processed these two photos. 




gates_pass by VIPGraphX, on Flickr





gatespass2 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## janok (Feb 21, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> Just processed these two photos.
> 
> 
> gates_pass by VIPGraphX, on Flickr
> ...



Absolutely great - I especially fancy #1


----------



## vipgraphx (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks janok I appreciate it especially coming from you:hug::


----------



## gunnyz39 (Feb 23, 2012)

Amazing! Just passed through that area ! Beautiful shots...

Only one question? The sun rays in the image are on the back of the person , is this a lens flare or was it post process?


----------



## Josh220 (Feb 23, 2012)

They're all a bit overcooked but I like #1 a lot nonetheless!


----------



## vipgraphx (Feb 23, 2012)

gunnyz39 said:


> Amazing! Just passed through that area ! Beautiful shots...
> 
> Only one question? The sun rays in the image are on the back of the person , is this a lens flare or was it post process?



It was not added it was how the photo came out. When you shoot into the sun you get the flares. Unless the person blocked out the sun they show up in the photos. What I did was because I had 9 exposures I had very bright areas and dark areas and I masked out what I wanted and did not want with the original images.

BTW thanks!


----------



## gunnyz39 (Feb 23, 2012)

That's so awesome! Thanks for explanation. I wasnt sure. Beautiful work over and over again. Consistently impressive


----------

